# New install of v9.0 fails



## Absolon (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to do a fresh install on a new computer with the DVD ISO. I'm using a USB DVD and have tried with two different ones, but I get the same problem when I boot. I also tried the CD version but I got the same error.

Any ideas?

Regards,
Paul


```
Trying to mount root from cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL [ro]...
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL ...
Mounting from cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL failed with error 19.

Loader variables:
    vfs.root.mountfrom=cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL
    vfs.root.mountfrom.options=ro

Manual root filesystem specification:
    <fstype>:<device> [options]
        Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
        and with the specified (optional) option list.

      eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
          zfs:tank
          cd9660:/dev/acd0 ro
            (which is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/acd0 /)

    ?               List valid disk boot devices
    .               Yield 1 second (for background taska)
    <empty line>    Abort manual input
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2012)

It's possible the installer doesn't recognize your USB DVD player. I'd download the memory stick image and try that.


----------



## Absolon (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks,

Seems that it won't boot on a USB stick either. Just stands there. Never had this problem with older releases before. I don't know if going down to 8.x and then upgrade by compiling is a way to go in my case. I'm totally lost here.


----------



## shakky4711 (Mar 16, 2012)

Try to burn the setup CD1 to a regular CD and boot with this medium, have successful installed 9.0 a few days before this way.

I have had many more problems with burned DVDs than with CDs.

Shakky


----------



## Absolon (Mar 16, 2012)

After I get the above error message it seems to probe my DVD and I get the following lines


```
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus 8 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <SONY BD RW BDX-S600 1.D0> Removable cdrom SCSI-0 device
```

So doesn't this mean that it does indeed find my DVD? Just don't know why it prints this out after the error? I tried the CD with same results.

/Paul


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2012)

Any time there are problems booting, please identify the make and model of computer.  Some servers take a long time to boot due to controller timeouts or remote console things.


----------



## Absolon (Mar 17, 2012)

I changed the USB to behave like a floppy and got it to work! But the boot/install process is far from stable at this time IMO.

I don't see the big difference between the old sysinstall and the new one other the I had way more option with sysinstall besides bsdinstall?
Maybe I'm missing out on something here?

/Paul


----------

